# marriage



## headspinning (Feb 25, 2011)

hello every 1 i'm new here and am happy(in a wierd way) 2 read that i'm not alone. i'm in a battle with myself on whether i can trust my wife or not, we've been together for 11yrs and married in the catholic church for 8yrs. i was on a twenty yr binge which put a heavy burden on my marriage with a lot of woundedness remaining. but i've been dry for 4yrs now thank be to god. but in the last ten yrs my wife was unfaithful twice(once being married).i also left and was with another woman for 3 months but only after she left the 2nd time.all was good and quiet for the last 3yrs until a family friend found an ex-boy of hers.that she reached out to him wasnt so much the problem as the fact that she lied over and over again.i had proof(she didnt know that)but the more i asked the more she lied.so i felt that if there's 1 lie there has 2 b more.after going thru old e-mails i found that she was pretty close to a male co-worker and she was being encouraged by female friends to have sex with him.she swears that it was a physical attraction but that it didnt lead to anything because HE DIDNT WANT HER. anyway it just opened up these hell gates of old pains and sufferings and here 3 months later(of finding all this out) i cant shake it off. how do i believe her on the co-worker story when she lied about the x story(he lives in the carribean).where'd my trust go? or am i just a cry baby?we have no facebooks.we closed them together, we have all our passwords and we leave our cells unguarded.our sex life has always been pretty weak i want to do more she doesnt,says she's tired,etc.so of course i think its some1 else.but we're always together and we have lunch together at her job.still i dont know was killing me.there's always evil around putting salt on opened healing wounds,but i cant blame the devil for everything.well what do you think?


----------

